# Instrumental composition



## ficsci (May 4, 2011)

I've posted a new track on SoundCloud, more feedback will be very much appreciated!! Thank you ^^

https://soundcloud.com/b455-7474/plankton


----------



## B. Toast (Nov 17, 2013)

ficsci said:


> Lol ok, but it's embarrassingly minimalist
> 
> Tascam US-100 (USB interface)
> Zoom G3 (guitar pedal)
> ...


Nice! I generally took a minimalist approach in my own works as well. Nothing bad about it.


----------



## ficsci (May 4, 2011)

B. Toast said:


> Nice! I generally took a minimalist approach in my own works as well. Nothing bad about it.


I see, that's a relief ^^ Yeah at least personally I figure it's way better than getting overwhelmed by all the gizmos XD

Btw I made a mistake on the pedal model, it's "GFX-3"


----------



## B. Toast (Nov 17, 2013)

ficsci said:


> I see, that's a relief ^^ Yeah at least personally I figure it's way better than getting overwhelmed by all the gizmos XD
> 
> Btw I made a mistake on the pedal model, it's "GFX-3"




I just ran my pedal into a tube preamp and then out into my amp, which I recorded via. SM58 through a FastTrack interface. I used Audacity for the recording software.


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

sounds nice, not the better quality but i liked it, it has a nice groovy jazz feeling, remember me of tokyo jihen


----------



## ficsci (May 4, 2011)

DonutsGalacticos said:


> remember me of tokyo jihen


Lol really? XD I listen to them actually, but I wasn't aware that it sounds somewhat like them


----------



## ficsci (May 4, 2011)

I upped a new piece. Feeling kind of proud of an attempt to experiment, but embarrassed of the awkward moments.
https://soundcloud.com/b455-7474/4-1

And I re-recorded this piece. Changed/added a few stuff here and there, and deleted that bass part that just made no sense.
https://soundcloud.com/b455-7474/plankton-ver-2


Thank you for listening m(_ _)m

(x-posted)


----------



## ficsci (May 4, 2011)

Finished a new track. I feel like I've outdone myself  ...maybe just a little

https://soundcloud.com/b455-7474/ztl7b740koii

Thank you for listening m(_ _)m

(x-posted)


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

ficsci said:


> Finished a new track. I feel like I've outdone myself  ...maybe just a little
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/b455-7474/ztl7b740koii
> 
> ...



It is....peaceful. Serene. Do you sing/write lyrics, or thought about adding vocals?


----------



## ficsci (May 4, 2011)

FearAndTrembling said:


> It is....peaceful. Serene. Do you sing/write lyrics, or thought about adding vocals?


I don't write lyrics or sing (used to try, figured out it's not my thing), but I'd be open to working with a vocalist, although I'd prefer someone who lives at a close-enough proximity to me


----------

